# Chicken died??



## Kelly-chickens (Aug 21, 2014)

We found a chicken dead in the coop today. Her butt is all red and sticking out. What could have happened? This bird is about 20 weeks old and we bought 5 at the same time as babies-2 of them have started laying within the last week. She was acting normal yesterday.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Something had been going on with that bird for a while. What it was? No way to tell now. Its probably a good idea to check all of the others to make certain all is normal.


----------



## Kelly-chickens (Aug 21, 2014)

A baby silkie is dying right now too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Without a heck of a lot more information there are just no suggestions to make.

Things like their living arrangements, their feed, free ranging. What it is you're seeing.


----------



## Kelly-chickens (Aug 21, 2014)

They are in a coop/allowed to free range. We had 18 birds a month ago. Since then 2 adult birds that we got from a local farm have died(we got 3 adults and 10 baby silkies from the same farm-and 5 white birds from orchelins) they never laid even though the person we bought them from said they were. After the big ones died we treated the flock with wazine 17 days ago becuase the died of roundworms. The white one that died today had a swollen butt as pictured. The baby silkie has mucous discharge coming out of its mouth and a few of the other babies have mucous around their noses.


----------



## Kelly-chickens (Aug 21, 2014)

Baby silkies face


----------



## Kelly-chickens (Aug 21, 2014)

Silkie baby


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Contact your state vet. Find out what you need to do for a neropsy to be done. You've got something running through the flock and its going to take more definitive answers to make any suggestions. It could be viral which no drugs will fix or it could be bacterial but what is the big question. The fact its going through the flock suggests a virus.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wish I had an answer for you. Its hard to lose these little feathered loves, especially when there are no immediate answers for what is happening. So sorry about your feathered friends.


----------

